# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Other >  DM Text Book Reader Help System

## BenJones

*DM TextBook Reader* is a simple viewer I made to view a custom text file with pages into, you just need one file and place all your pages into it, I made this cos I wanted to make my own help system for my programs. You can use HTML code as it uses the webbroswer control. 

The format is quit simple to work with in any text editor I still goto make an edtor that will come soon. 

See Sample.tbf for example. Hope you find it usfull.

----------

